# Carburetor needed for Kawasaki 300 Bayou



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Long shot. Figured I ask here for my friend's quad. 

Looking for a used carb for a 95 kawasaki bayou 300 4x4.

Checked ebay but they want too much.


----------

